# Sunday's Show and Tell  ...11/12/22



## jd56 (Nov 13, 2022)

We appreciate All our Veterans. Thank you for you service.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures.


----------



## buck hughes (Nov 13, 2022)

set of caps guns-1947 BMC race car.


----------



## Hastings (Nov 13, 2022)

Found a few nice original girls bikes this week. Looking for an og tank for the colson and a nice home for the stingray (dond). Had a very nice streak of weather supposed to get cold this week. Happy Sunday! Thank You Veterans!


----------



## jd56 (Nov 13, 2022)

jd56 said:


> We appreciate All our Veterans. Thank you for you service.
> 
> Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> Please include pictures as we do love pictures.



Whoops, its 11/22/22.
It was early with no coffee


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Happy Sunday! Thank You Veterans!



YES!!!
Ken @Hastings listed this early one morning, in the middle of the week.
Thanks for all you do!
1937 CWC to build up.😎


----------



## ian (Nov 13, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> YES!!!
> Ken @Hastings listed this early one morning, in the middle of the week.
> Thanks for all you do!
> 1937 CWC to build up.😎
> View attachment 1731150View attachment 1731151



Good morning @tripple3 . Nice start to a new ride! I have a pair of chain adjusters if you need them.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 13, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> @Hastings
> Thanks for all you do!



Yep


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 13, 2022)

I think today is 11/13/22 unless I slept for a week.


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 13, 2022)

It was a good week a 1937 Westfield bike that rides great needs tires a clean up and maybe changing out the rims . A tomahawk stem. And a couple of really cool old pins Waltham Watch factory union pin and Raytheon pin. A stretched  tab bottle and a bike reflector.


----------



## catfish (Nov 13, 2022)

I got this tank.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 13, 2022)

Sometimes it is not bike stuff. My free Husqvarna test vehicle blower (old employee) died! I went with a BG86 Stihl handheld! Didnt want a backpack model. Most powerful handheld they make! Cant wait to kick Falls butt!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 13, 2022)

Last week a green fastback and another one this week but nicer.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 13, 2022)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Last week a green fastback and another one this week but nicer.View attachment 1731201
> View attachment 1731202
> 
> View attachment 1731203



Stop it and leave a few for the rest of us haha, killer bike to bad it has all those squeezy things on the handlebars


----------



## The classic roll (Nov 13, 2022)

Got some cool stuff from fall time yard sales & local flea markets. From last weekend and this weekend happy belated Veterans Day!


----------



## ratrodz (Nov 13, 2022)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Last week a green fastback and another one this week but nicer.View attachment 1731201
> View attachment 1731202
> 
> View attachment 1731203




SchwinnGlenn!!! Nice score!!!


----------



## ratrodz (Nov 13, 2022)

Well it took almost 2 years to get this…





Received this awesome custom painting for my 20 year anniversary for work!!





Since we listed our old house for sale I had to get this back home… time to build a shop to get going on my stuff!!!


----------



## Jon Olson (Nov 13, 2022)

I found a “free veteran meal”, but I can’t show you a picture…I ate it!
Go Army drafty, and agent orange survivor!
Thank you guys for being here!


----------



## HARPO (Nov 13, 2022)

1963 Ladies Rudge...purchased as a Donor bike to complete the 1953 Men's Rudge I purchased last week. 🙂


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 13, 2022)

A few items came in, a huge thanks to Gary @Myron for his small bulldog grips (he also make the long ones too), and Mike @Rusty72 for the Schwinn Excelsior badge!


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 13, 2022)

Haven't been doing much with bikes lately. Had been thinking about getting a light project, and this 1950 Black Phantom became available, and it spoke to me. Plans are to do a light cleanup (heavier cleanup on the fenders) clean and repack all the bearings, install a set of Typhoon Cord blackwall tires I have laying around, look into getting the seat recovered, and track down a couple small missing pieces of hardware for which I'l post an ad in the wanted section. 
Should be a fun project, and I think it'll look good when I'm done. Maybe I'll do a thread in the project rides section.


----------



## The classic roll (Nov 13, 2022)

Almost forgot about this rescue restoration town line street sign. I found this in the woods 50ft off a mountain bike trail. I’ve been riding past it for years half buried in the brush dirt and leaves. Finally decided to rescue it before it rot’s away. I pulled it out got it on my shoulder and road a 1/2 mile on a fire road to the nearest main road. 
This weekend I cut the rivets free to separate the bracket from the two signs. Got them straightened out with some heat clamps and the help of a steel I-beam. I’ll update what I end up doing with these solid heavy signs the main sign is over 5’ long.


----------



## stoney (Nov 13, 2022)

Arcade Cast iron International truck 11” and HUBLEY ‘34 cast Fords


----------



## catfish (Nov 13, 2022)

I also got this back.


----------



## Danny Anson (Nov 13, 2022)

Next project.


----------



## Danny Anson (Nov 13, 2022)

Is this worth anything? I bought it in a group of 48 bikes.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 13, 2022)

Danny Anson said:


> Is this worth anything? I bought it in a group of 48 bikes.
> 
> View attachment 1731373



that rear rack is


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 13, 2022)

Agreed!


----------



## Danny Anson (Nov 13, 2022)

More Shelby parts.


----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 13, 2022)

Picked up a couple of killer seats.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 13, 2022)

this really should have been in last Sunday's edition.

I picked up a worksman mover, simply for the front wheel, the 3 wheeler was destroyed from the steertube back and has since gone to the great recycler in the sky. The tires were salvageable and have gone down to south Texas.



When I was at the guys farm, he asked if I had any use for an old Schwinn for 5 dollars.   Sure, why not.

a pristine (about 41 years ago) 1981 Schwinn Typhoon.  The good news is this former yard art is almost complete, sure the saddle is uncomfortable and the only thing that moves is the front wheel.   Anyway, it is soaking in the Kroil and who knows, maybe someday it will be on the road again.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 13, 2022)

Nothing bike related to share, but I did add to my growing Volkswagen bus toy collection with this pair of Corgi's, one in the original box.

Also, my 12-year-old son who is a budding musician and turning out to be a real good guitar player has collected a few electric guitars with the help of mom and dad of course ($$$).

His latest is this LTD limited-edition Kirk Hammett purple sparkle guitar.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 13, 2022)

A basement fresh 1978 Dawes Echelon, judging from the color and components.  Pretty much a Galaxy with tighter geometry.  531 main triangle and not bad Suntour and diacompe components.  Needs a rear tube- someone couldn't figure out a presta valve and yanked the innards out of it, and it sat in the basement ever after.    I'll probably wash and put it on craigslist. 50.00 it will probably go fast, 125.00 it will linger for months. For 10.00 I was about to leave it at the garage sale but my wife said I should take it...


----------



## volksboy57 (Nov 13, 2022)

This is a week late. Picked up this motobike tank. I think it has a ham radio call sign on it.




I also got this colson looptail frame that I have started mocking up. I'd like to get or make a set of curved braces for it. I need some trusses also.
That Long Beach Pike Swap was really killer.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 13, 2022)

I was forced at knife point with a rubber blade by a miniature devil on my shoulder to buy 2 more vintage outboard motors ( '64 Johnson and '61 Evinrude) from my late friends estate. I now have 6- 3hp motors. I bought one at a flea market about a month ago and it went on from there. I used to ( 25 years ago) have a large collection of both toy and full size vintage outboards, kinda got back into it. Been into the bikes and all stuff vintage over 40. I scored some vintage outboard emblems and a toy Merc



 in a stash in the estate, and bought a few more toy outboards from Ebay. We got hit with about 10" of snow on Thursday...... I hate Winter. Have a great Sunday all!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 13, 2022)

Torrington North Road type bars and  23 inch frame 1950s Raleigh fork.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 13, 2022)

catfish said:


> I also got this back.
> View attachment 1731304



Nice work @Velocipedist Co.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 13, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice work @Velocipedist Co.



Thanks!


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 13, 2022)

I got slightly more organized this week.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2022)

A few things this week. @Wayne Cannon gifted me these Danica Patrick race car panels. They will be going to my brother








Also from Wayne is this antique wheel building jig that I will be selling for him on DOND








he also hooked me up with a quill bolt for my Tomahawk stem, a pull toy, and a really nice chain breaker.









Lastly a huge thanks to Pete @onecatahula for bringing me another baby carriage that @stezell picked up for me in Michigan. Also this ‘30s deco magazine rack that @dasberger picked up for me in Atlanta.












Thanks guys for helping me get these treasures home! V/r Shawn


----------



## 4scuda (Nov 13, 2022)

I picked up a ton of inventory had a uhaul trailer and the back of the suv full. Included a couple firsts for me, vintage bmx and 1891 safety/ cushion frame.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 13, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Also this ‘30s deco magazine rack that @dasberger picked up for me in Atlanta.









Awesome piece Shawn, there are also many art nouveau fish tank holders done like that.  I love it!


----------



## nick tures (Nov 13, 2022)

Free cabinet from a buddy, and some nice rims from @andysto73


----------



## Aaron65 (Nov 14, 2022)

I accidentally posted this on an old thread earlier in the week, but I picked up a '63 Riviera last weekend (or rather, it was dropped off by a trailer).  It's Fawn Mist, an interesting color, and it needs a lot of TLC, but it's one of my favorite cars, and I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Rammstein (Nov 14, 2022)

Picked up a 1976 Bridgestone Kabuki Submariner last Thursday.  Stainless steel main tubes with cast aluminum lugs.


----------

